# Flashes of Brilliance Facebook Page



## Cran (Apr 24, 2014)

A while back, some WF members had an idea for a book project called_ Flashes of Brilliance_, and part of the early marketing strategy included the making of a _Flashes of Brilliance_ page on Facebook. For a whole lot of reasons - mostly under the heading: Real Life - the book project has been back-burnered, and the Facebook page has languished. 

It occurs to me that we have a resource that we are not using, and we have writers of flash fiction who have shared their pieces on the forum's open fiction boards. The questions that arise are: 

Are there any flash fiction pieces in our open fiction sections that could fit the description, flashes of brilliance? and, 

Would the writers of such pieces agree to their flashes of brilliance being shared on Facebook?


----------



## Cran (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll take the resounding silence as a _"No - bad idea - forget it - not interested"_ then.


----------



## Cran (Apr 28, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I'm sure there would be plenty of interest in having works shared on the FB page, Cran. Who wouldn't want their stuff publicized in any way possible? Problem is likely where this thread resides -- most denizens of the Fiction boards probably don't scroll this far down the main page...just a hunch.


Possibly, Plu, but of the 24 members who have scrolled down this far, you are the first to respond one way or the other. And like it or not, I am also bound by Da Rules, and this is the proper forum to discuss writers' resources. 



> There are so many worthy pieces. Could be a weekly share? Here's one to start with:
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/145534-The-Million-dollar-shot!
> 
> Since the Fiction boards are public, would one need to solicit approval from the author? Seems a courtesy, of course, but...


You are correct. It is a courtesy, and my preference; beyond that, I think it important that our members have the largest say in which pieces, if any, are selected rather than it just being my limited taste that decides.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 28, 2014)

I vaguely recall the original Flashes of Brilliance thing was to include LM winners...? What about other LM entries, should they be considered for nomination? So much effort goes into those entries every month and I often wonder how many end up in a drawer afterwards... there's a lot of good stuff lurking in there.


----------



## Cran (Apr 28, 2014)

Gargh said:


> I vaguely recall the original Flashes of Brilliance thing was to include LM winners...? What about other LM entries, should they be considered for nomination? So much effort goes into those entries every month and I often wonder how many end up in a drawer afterwards... there's a lot of good stuff lurking in there.


Yes, the original book project aims/aimed to promote the best of LM as available and selected by the editor(s), along with any other stand out flash pieces posted either in LM or in Prose. My thinking was that in the meantime, we have a space not doing anything and yes, a lot of good stuff lurking in older forum pages.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 28, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Here's one that sort of went unnoticed, and one of the only 20s I've given out judging the LM. Superb work. Would strongly recommend this piece be given consideration for the Flashes project, if the author is so inclined.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/thread...kshop-Thread?p=1648619&viewfull=1#post1648619




Not quite what I meant Plur, but thanks... and it is sitting in a drawer!


----------



## MJ Preston (Apr 28, 2014)

Sure. I'm not sure what I'd have to contribute, but why not.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 28, 2014)

Gargh said:


> Not quite what I meant Plur, but thanks... and it is sitting in a drawer!



Actually, this story came to mind before I noticed you'd commented on this thread. Another time and set of judges and it would've won, I'm certain.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 28, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Here's one that sort of went unnoticed, and one of the only 20s I've given out judging the LM. Superb work. Would strongly recommend this piece be given consideration for the Flashes project, if the author is so inclined.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/thread...kshop-Thread?p=1648619&viewfull=1#post1648619



Didn't you give me a 19 or 20 on one once?


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 28, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> Didn't you give me a 19 or 20 on one once?



If so, it must have been under the influence of heavy, hospital-grade narcotics. 

I think you got a 17 in September. Always hoped you'd get back in the LM and put up some killer work. Still time, you know.

But, back to topic: There are half a million fine stories in the fiction section of this site, many of which just fade with time. I think it's a great idea to give them some publicity on FB.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 28, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> If so, it must have been under the influence of heavy, hospital-grade narcotics.
> 
> I think you got a 17 in September. Always hoped you'd get back in the LM and put up some killer work. Still time, you know.
> 
> But, back to topic: There are half a million fine stories in the fiction section of this site, many of which just fade with time. I think it's a great idea to give them some publicity on FB.



Yeah I must have been hopped on meds and wished you gave me a 20.  :sleeping:

I might enter this month, I'm trying not to spread my self too thin.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 28, 2014)

I hadn't noticed this thread until now. I'll have a look through the fiction board and see what I can find. I doubt I've got anything brilliant, myself, but if anyone thinks so I'll be glad to donate.


----------



## Cran (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. Now that I have something to pin it on, I can do what we've done in the past for Motley Press, etc, and set up a dedicated board for _Flashes of Brilliance_ nominations and discussions - somewhere with a bit more visibility, and I'll move these suggestions/nominations to the head of the queue.


----------



## Skodt (Apr 29, 2014)

I like the idea of LM winners being used. Though, I also think we have a lot of talented writers and a lot of ideas floating around. So, I suggest if we use the winner of the LM, then we do two stories a month and use an original work as well. Too many stories that float around that are not associated with the LM in any way.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Apr 29, 2014)

I can make fantasy scenes laden with imagery.


----------



## Cran (May 1, 2014)

Skodt said:


> I like the idea of LM winners being used.


The LM winners, if available at all, are and will be first in the queue for the book (series).



> Though, I also think we have a lot of talented writers and a lot of ideas floating around. So, I suggest if we use the winner of the LM, then we do two stories a month and use an original work as well. Too many stories that float around that are not associated with the LM in any way.


This is more the thing for the page, but it will more likely be the other high-placed or well-regarded LM entries and originals - the worthy but otherwise missed.



Erik Fantasia said:


> I can make fantasy scenes laden with imagery.


Excellent. Images will be drawn from those posted in the Visual Arts board, just as the flash pieces will be drawn from those posted in past open LM and Fiction boards.



J Anfinson said:


> My first nomination*
> 
> Dwellers in the Dark*


Thanks, J. As soon as my brain and eyes are on the same wavelength again, I'll transfer the nominations here into a new thread. At this rate, the first pieces should go up early next week.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 1, 2014)

Are LM workshop stories off limits for this? It seems just about every LM piece I've written was workshopped.


----------



## Terry D (May 1, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Are LM workshop stories off limits for this? It seems just about every LM piece I've written was workshopped.



My understanding is that anything from the LM competition, regardless whether it was entered through the LM forum itself, or via the Workshop route.


----------



## Cran (May 1, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Are LM workshop stories off limits for this? It seems just about every LM piece I've written was workshopped.


Not off limits, just not automatically available. One of the conditions set down for the members only Workshops is the preservation of first publishing rights which gives the works potential monetary value and the creators a better chance of realising that value through first time publication by paying publishers.

On a similar note, Gargh reminded me to consider how best to place the permanent or standing Copyright statement on something like a Facebook page. The only thing I can think of is to build a footer frame into the main image, because I can't find any other fixed options.


----------



## MJ Preston (May 4, 2014)

Cran if I can make a suggestion. Why not use Blogger and return to a monthly news letter or magazine that links to WF. While I like WF, if you are to highlight writers from the board, why not do it in a format that is less restrictive. Neither Facebook or the Forum allow for the magazine feel of a website and blogger can be set up for free and link directly back to WF. It is also relatively easy to use.


----------



## Cran (May 4, 2014)

MJ Preston said:


> Cran if I can make a suggestion. Why not use Blogger and return to a monthly news letter or magazine that links to WF. While I like WF, if you are to highlight writers from the board, why not do it in a format that is less restrictive. Neither Facebook or the Forum allow for the magazine feel of a website and blogger can be set up for free and link directly back to WF. It is also relatively easy to use.


Hold that thought, MJ. 

Blogger - that's the Google thing? Well, if we can't get our server resources/data flow bottleneck* sorted out, we may well have to go down that path. With the right time and resources management, it might be worth pursuing anyway.  

Showcase (Wordpress) has been stuck in limbo until the other* is sorted out. 

Yes, I would prefer a more flexible, magazine style format to highlight members and works; in the meantime, I was looking to use or lose an otherwise moribund Facebook page, but I am frustrated by its limitations. 

_*A large part of that seems to be the volume of instant email post reply notifications going out._


----------



## Cran (May 14, 2014)

MJ Preston said:


> Cran if I can make a suggestion. Why not use Blogger and return to a monthly news letter or magazine that links to WF. While I like WF, if you are to highlight writers from the board, why not do it in a format that is less restrictive. Neither Facebook or the Forum allow for the magazine feel of a website and blogger can be set up for free and link directly back to WF. It is also relatively easy to use.


OK - now that I'm back in the Land of the Living (ie, home and connected), I have created a WF-Flashes of Brilliance Blogger profile. I still need to fill in a couple of boxes - interests and introduction. I see that it can also include following-type or Like-type page links to other Google+ Bloggers. 

Health permitting, I'll work on getting this thing up and running and using the other for referencing.


----------



## Cran (May 16, 2014)

*And So It Begins ...*

Thanks to MJ's idea, which does offer much better formatting*, I have taken the first tentative step to promoting the talented members of WF. 

*Flashes of Brilliance*

Until we have a dedicated operator or team to coordinate our social media promotions, including the new *Flashes of Brilliance blogspot*, I welcome suggestions about pace and numbers per time of works to promote. 

_*Although I'm a believer in clean and simple, any suggestions about themes and styles will be considered. _


----------



## J Anfinson (May 16, 2014)

I'll share it to my google page when I get home.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 21, 2014)

Trying to figure out how to link this blog to mine. I posted a link for now.


----------



## Cran (May 21, 2014)

There's an option on the blogger site to link to or follow other blogs, but apart from their suggestions, I haven't seen a way yet to find or select them. I think there is also the option to build a homepage; I'll need to investigate further. 

I also need to coordinate getting the word out - encouraging people to follow/get notifications from the Flashes Facebook page or the WF Facebook page or the Blogger page, and feed into Twitter, etc. 

In the meantime, I'm looking for the next story and image pair ... and starting or bumping the prompts to nominate/offer more for the slush pool.


----------



## Cran (May 29, 2014)

*It's a Challenge!*

I'd settled on *The Million dollar shot!* _by Ethan_ for the next episode of Flashes of Brilliance. It's a challenge, however, to find a member's image in our *Visual Arts* board that will suit. 

I will take that challenge to the *Creative Arts and Crafts General Discussions*, but in the meantime will also look at the other current story nominations. I don't want the lag between Flashes to extend too far.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 29, 2014)

Was just remembering that there was this big list of nominees from a while back:
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/137687-Flashes-of-Brilliance?p=1620245&viewfull=1#post1620245

Some of those have been submitted/published elsewhere, though. Might be interesting to post links to LM entries that have gone on to other lives.


----------



## Cran (May 29, 2014)

lasm said:


> Was just remembering that there was this big list of nominees from a while back:
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/137687-Flashes-of-Brilliance?p=1620245&viewfull=1#post1620245


Thank you for reminding me of that; I've just moved it into its own sub-forum archive *here*. That will make it easier to refer back to; as with many things, the book project is not dead, simply suffering from Real Life Syndrome.  



> Some of those have been submitted/published elsewhere, though. Might be interesting to post links to LM entries that have gone on to other lives.


Yes, an excellent idea ... volunteers?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 29, 2014)

I'll PM you mine, though I probably shouldn't volunteer other people for them.


----------



## Cran (May 29, 2014)

Thank you, lasm; I'll set something up as soon as the caffeine kicks in.


----------



## Cran (May 30, 2014)

*The LM Story?*

Following up lasm's idea of including links to LM entries that have been published off-forum on the Flashes page(s), I've been wracking my memory over whether someone once wrote a potted history or similar about the LM Challenge, or whether that was just wishful thinking/fanciful notion that was never made real. 

Does anyone know/recall if such an animal exists?


----------



## Cran (Jun 1, 2014)

First step: *Flashes of Brilliance*



> WritingForums' Literary Manouvers (http://www.writingforums.com/forums/44-Literary-Maneuvers-Fiction-Competitions) stumbled into being in May 2005, and after some jostling and the removal of all poets from the room, settled down into a monthly flash fiction challenge that continues to grow in popularity among WF members (and uncounted guests).
> 
> This 9-years-and-counting collection of the inspired and inspiring is  the basis for the Flashes of Brilliance project. Now, it's easy to  believe that we are developing the project to promote these stories and  their writers because they can't get published anywhere else; this is  simply not the case - we are developing the project because these  stories and writers can and do get published elsewhere, and dammit, we  want some of that reflected limelight!
> 
> To prove that point, I  have fired up the (metaphorical) iron pokers and started prodding our  sometimes reticent writers to come forward and reveal where their LM  stories have been planted. The results will be broadcast soon after the  victims crack, err, writers cooperate and their confessions, err,  examples are confirmed.


----------



## Cran (Jun 3, 2014)

> *Flashes of Brilliance* offers a look into the dark imagination of WF Chief Mentor, J Anfinson with his entry to the LM Prompt: The Date from Hell. I'm torn between saying, "enjoy!" or "beware!"
> 
> The illustration is a detail from a work by WF Veteran Noxicity.


----------



## Cran (Jun 3, 2014)

This has also been posted on the three Facebook pages - Flashes, WF, and my own. I went with J's because I found Nox's illustration; I'm still looking for a members' image to illustrate in some way The Million Dollar Shot. 

I'm also looking for more solid nominations for future posts. And the other - promoting members' LM stories published elsewhere - will take off soon; again, I'll be looking for more solid leads for future posts on that line.


----------



## Cran (Jun 7, 2014)

> The first of our LM Success Stories is ready.
> 
> It was a cosmic challenge, but by employing techniques developed over many "happy hours", we finally cracked open the opaque shell to reveal the real lasm: The Mysterious LM Star.
> 
> The illustration is a detail from the exceptional pencils of WF member Abby.


 - posted on Facebook


----------

